
Bay Area News Group Hammered by More Layoffs, Resignations - walterbell
http://www.sanjoseinside.com/2018/02/09/bay-area-news-group-hammered-by-more-layoffs-resignations/
======
drdeadringer
The reporter who covered Campbell for The Mercury News was included in the
cuts; I just saw her public tweet about it when finding out.

